# R32 GTR no boost. No blown pipes!



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi guys, some of you may have seen my last post thinking it was the boost controller but spoke with Supertec (many thanks!) and its all fine now.

BUT... I still have no boost! visually checked boost pipes and all ok.. got a pressure tester and it held pressure at 0.5 bar (crept down s,ightly but we couldn't block off at the plenum so imagine thats through the valves.

on driving, you can hear spooling (not as loud as normal) but there is ZERO boost. it reads from -9psi on idle, full throttle is 0.00psi!

the boost went last night when setting up boost controller, was full throttle and it spiked at 17.2psi (1.18bar) which I know is naughty but surely for one acceleration not harmful?

As it hit 17.2 it made a sound like a boost pipe come off.. a loud dump of pressure, again could hear it spool up fairly quietly but no boost! 

any ideas? we are going to test the actuators tomorrow by pressurising them but it seems weird that both would go at the EXACT same time? same with the turbos? 

Any ideas would be life saving!

many thanks

Jamie


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Check the wastegate actuator arm is connected to the valve on the hot side.

Exactly the same happened to my modified golf and a friends mr2. Thought I had flattened the blades. Simple fix.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Are you running afm or map?


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

the one nearest bulkhead is fine but can't get to front one yet. would one going cause ZERO boost?

Its standard mate so AFM's?

cheers


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

R32 is the man to advise but is it possible to force one of the bov's open? Could it be jammed open?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Cracked intercooler?


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

we pressure tested the system and it held half a bar so no leaks anywhere. We couldn't test it higher with what we had but its enough, it won't boost close to half a bar so thats fine.

Im going to check that tomorrow.. 

how could i do it?


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

You running standard dump valves as they a common problem on these pal worth a look


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah standard? how do i check them though?


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Perhaps revert back to the oem boost control setup and try that before anything else ?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

1 turbo gone will cause no boost at all
it will be broken turbo!!


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just have to remove them amd check for any cracks or splits


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Unplug them?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Unplumb


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

And to check the turbo is down pipe off and bore scope job? You can hear it spool up though?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

If you have no boost at all I give another vote for a broken turbo.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with Ron and David.

No boost with no leaks equals no turbo/s


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

How about vacuum pipe come off? Would that stop boost totally?

Or recirc valves stuck open?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

You wouldn't have held pressure during your test with a vacuum hose off. Not 100% but possibly stuck BOV?


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm now going to remove the bovs and check


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Re reading your original post in regards to boost controller install, high boost spike, what you described, and the stock ceramic wheels dislike for high boost I'd have to agree with the experience of others I'd guess you have lost a exhaust wheel.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

What's the best way to check this? Best meaning quickest, I'm back to work tomorrow


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RBnutz said:


> Re reading your original post in regards to boost controller install, high boost spike, what you described, and the stock ceramic wheels dislike for high boost I'd have to agree with the experience of others I'd guess you have lost a exhaust wheel.


Totally agree

Wouldn't drive it

Time to get it to a garage and check the turbos 

Unless your handy with spanners


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm happy to do it, isit best to go from down pipe or shall I just take them off? And prey it's the front one haha


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Pull downpipe and elbows off.

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

If you are still using the MAF's and you have a blown boost pipe, you will have clouds of black smoke when you rev the car since the ECU will fuel for the air going past the MAF's.

It's not unknown for the hose to the boost gauge sensor to split, so that needs a good look at too.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

It lost boost from full boost though, would vacuum be likely to split enough to cause that?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I hav seen a hose just after the turbos that you would be certain that it was properly in place, yet it opened up under boost.

Key is lots of black smoke when revving the car and possible missfire.

I have also seen the hose to the boost sensor on an R33 split where you get no boost, this will give you a weak mixture, so be careful if there is no black smoke.

The earlier comments about a blown turbo also apply to a loss of boost, blown turbos usualy blow oil, so give you blue smoke.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

right guys.. update..

actuators checked.. front opens at 11psi and rear at 10psi..

also checked the stock recirc valves, they were fine. I also blanked them off using a DIY gasket to ensure that.

NO smoke at all when revved, runs and revs perfectly just no boost?

turbos next?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Wham off the pipes. Are there spinny looking wheels inside?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

basically your turbos are knackered, and going by your acavtar, you have re'vd it up on the boost controller.

best get it to a garage to do a full review of what damage you have done.

if i was you id prep yourself for 

rebuild including turbos and mapping.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Matty, it was standard with boost restrictor fitted when pic was taken! Its only got HKS intakes, HKS 3.75" exhaust and decat?

Looking that way, getting it on the ramp Tuesday to check


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Take it to a proper garage who knows what they are doing. I'll pm you details.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed. Before the hyenas start pouncing and taking your money off you perhaps get a good review from someone who knows what they are talking about and plan from there. Find a good company interested in investing with a long term relationship with you and your car. They will earn more and you will be happier with ownership (therefore won't mind)


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot! I have been dealing with Supertec and he will be my supplier. Gave me no end of support and help already! (Including a 2.30am chat while I was having problems) 

All my trust and money will be going through him/his recommendations 

Thanks


----------

